# [Q] Rom Manager or Rom Toolbox



## HogFan77 (Dec 16, 2011)

Which do you use/prefer, Rom Manager by Koush, or Rom Toolbox by Jrummy16? They both offer a lot of the same features/functions, and a few that the other doesn't. If I was going to pay for the "PRO" version, which one should I get? Which one do you guys use, or prefer, and why?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I would get from toolbox it has a lot more features than rom manager. I use neither of them because they dont offer me anything that I can't do myself.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

